# convert .mov files to another extension



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I take movies with my Nikon Coolpix camera and they are .mov files. So far, no movie make software I've seen will accept this extension. Is there a conversion software that will change them to a more usable file extension for movies? Thanks!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

.mov is a Quicktime file---thats Apple's proprietary file. Most NLE's will do it----here is what appears to be a free one but I am not sure how well it works.

http://www.boilsoft.com/download.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.zamzar.com/


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.zamzar.com/


Looks interesting but it doesn't work---server will not accept my file. I will try again later.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

linskyjack said:


> Looks interesting but it doesn't work---server will not accept my file. I will try again later.


Huh...... I hope it works for jethsy...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.videohelp.com/mov2avi.htm


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

RAD Video Tools will convert mov to avi, it's free.

http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I did try zamzar, which seemed very user-friendly. They sent me an email saying that there was a problem converting my file. I will try them again. I like how it works--just upload a .mov and they convert and send via email. However, I will also try the others.
Thanks so much. I still welcome any/all suggestions.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You were lucky---I couldn't even get their server to accept my file.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad to help, sorry you couldn't get it working.

If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------

